# Multiple gear loaders



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

In this discussion, lets assume that weight is not a factor. 
Lets assume the bags and pouches we discuss are only filled with crumbled pices of newspaper. 

Gear containers come in all types of forms and shapes. They are not limited to messenger bags or backpacks, there are also fanny packs, fishing/survival vests, load bearing belts ..etc. 

I was wondering about the configuration that may allow you carry maximum gear without coming in the way of each other. 

So, for example, can you wear a fully loaded survival vest AND carry a backpack on your back ?? Can you put a fanny pack and a load bearing belt at the same time ? 

Weight is not a factor in this discussion. 
I need the ideas to make some multi-layered configuration


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

I carry a lg pack with a utility style belt with a smaller front facing pack (sm backpack) that I carry basic supplies in. I do a lot of backpacking and got the idea of the front pack from a BSA leader.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks

Can you post a picture from the net or anywhere ? 

Also, can you use that small pack alone if you need ? 

Suppose you bug out or you go trekking with both packs. When you reach your destination you leave the big pack in the cabin and use the smaller pack for daily chores like fishing or hunting around the base camp. Is that possible ? 

Same question about survival vest. Can someone wear it on ( with half empty pockets if needs be) and put on a large bacpack. When you reach , you let the large pack rest and fill up the vest's pockets before you go fishing or hunting.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you looking to carry as much as possible? Or to have many, many, many things readily available? 

I would think the combination best for you would be based on carrying what you need and making the few things you need immediate access to readily availble without having stop and search in a pack or something. Personally I can't think of maybe more than a half dozen items I would want instant access to. If the rest were buried under a layer or two and need a bit of work to get to I think I would be fine with that. 

If that's true for you also, then you could have a vest filled up with a jacket (also filled up) over it and maybe a backpack over that... etc.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

The goal is to have as many gear containers as possible. 
If you carry a large backpack and you reach your destination , you wouldnt want to be carryin the same pack all th etime. A vest and/or fanny pack maybe better. 

Some people fold the fanny pack or vest in the large backpack and only unfold and fill as needed, but I was thinking that folding such will take vailuable space from the backpack itself, plus when you have the vest on you already you can utilize the pockets even for taking and adding things as you walk (like you find some fruit or some small can or anything that is usable.)

I haven't tried it myself so I don't know. If the vest pockets are full, doesn't that interfere with backpack's straps ?


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Ideally, no, the vest should not interfere with your pack. That's the idea of the integrated loadout. I'll speak from my experience with the military's older ALICE, then MOLLE style multiple configurable loadout. The base of the on-body component is the LBV, Load Bearing Vest. It used to be suspenders with pockets/pouches clipped on, but has evolved into a fully developed multi-function vest these days. With this, the web belt goes about the waist, connected to the LBV. My wife used to call this the "S&M Bra", lol. From this, you can load out ammo, maps, 1 qt. canteen, pace count beads, etc. etc. basically lots of stuff smaller than your fist. On the back of the belt, then, you can connect a "patrol pack". Think a big fanny pack, with cinches. You can, if you're really minimalist, ruck out on three days with just this, although some foraging and purification of local water (iodine tabs) may be required. The nice thing about the belt, too, is that you can get belt extenders. It's just a four or six inch piece of belt with connectors on each end to quickly add/take away length from the belt. This is very handy when switching out between having a heavy coat then back to just your shirt without having to adjust all of your straps and belt clips. 

The main load is then carried in the primary ruck sack. They can either be frame or not. The military style ones also have break away straps that you can just "snap" off in a pinch (i.e. coming under fire), then re-connect and put on again when things cool down. 

Today's infantryman, between the gear he's wearing, weapon, load out of ammo, LBV and ruck can comfortably (ha) carry ~110 lbs of equipment, and hump it all day. The traditional over/under point for "heavy" and "light" loadout is a 35 lb ruck.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

You could consider putting a large internal frame backpack on your back, with a smaller day pack type on your front(basically wear it backwards), if needed you could also wear a fanny type pack in the front under the day pack, this may help support the day pack.

This on your back, Badlands Backpack 4500

this on the front, Badlands Backpack 2200

with this too,Badlands Backpack Monster Fanny

That's room for a LOT of stuff!


----------

